# monsoon radio hidden boost button



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

If you have a monsoon radio and you hold the dobly button for 5 seconds you will be able to give you radio more power. The radio will have level 1.2.3. It is set on level 2 from the factory. Turn it to level 3 for a nice extra boost in treb, mids, and highs.


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: monsoon radio hidden boost button (kylem)*

wait what realy?


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

hooray for distortion!


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blazerpounds* »_hooray for distortion! 

it doesnt distort. Your monsoon radio has 3 seperate loudness levels 1,2,3. Factory set is 2. Put it on 3 and you get that overall nice extra sound. Of course you monsoon owners manual does not tell you about this.


----------



## sdlucky7 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (kylem)*

If I remember correctly... What you are adjusting when you do this is the volume level that changes as you accelerate. Meaning when it is set on 3, your radio changes the volume by 3 levels when you accelerate/decelerate (set at 2 changes by 2, etc). 
At least that's what I think I remember reading...


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (sdlucky7)*

this extra power setting by holding in the dolby button is not stated in the Monsoon owners manual. I did not read it anywhere. i was at a red light and i was holding down this button on accident and when i looked down i discoverd it then.

um no. It is a loudness button. When your car is turned off you can hear the difference at 1, 2, and 3. 
When the radio changes volume by accelerating it is such a minimal level that most ppl would not even hear the difference. i can only hear it get louder when i drive over 55mph. If you have an exhaust you would never hear the difference.



_Modified by kylem at 11:23 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## JackP311 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (kylem)*

the speed sensing attenuator IS what you are describing. And, it is not related to how loud it is in the car, it is related solely to speed. So, it doesn't matter if you have an exhaust or not.


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (JackP311)*

no its not! the radio has 3 loudness settings. 1 the lowest 3 the highest. It has nothing to do with acceleration. Is works when the car is turned off. When you set it to 3 it permanetly stays on that loudness setting untill you turn it to 1 or 2.
What i said about the exhaust was if you have a custom exhaust you wont hear the radio get louder as you increase speed. Even with stock exhaust you can barley hear it. The only time i can tell it gets louder is over 55 mph.


----------



## Tony GLI (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (kylem)*

Kylem,
You are a little too defensive about this button. What you describe clearly sounds like a loudness button, but you've clearly stated that its not, so that should be the end of the convo. As for the radio getting louder, I just doubt that in general, but if its true, so be it.
Your stock exhaust is......silent........especially at low speed of 55, it might make a tiny purr at high rpms, soo you should be able to tell the difference any time you accelerate. Also, please don't think I'm "attacking" you personally. I'm just stating my thoughts about the subject.
Tony


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (Tony GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tony GLI* »_Kylem,
You are a little too defensive about this button. What you describe clearly sounds like a loudness button, but you've clearly stated that its not, so that should be the end of the convo. As for the radio getting louder, I just doubt that in general, but if its true, so be it.
Your stock exhaust is......silent........especially at low speed of 55, it might make a tiny purr at high rpms, soo you should be able to tell the difference any time you accelerate. Also, please don't think I'm "attacking" you personally. I'm just stating my thoughts about the subject.
Tony


im trying to tell sdlucky that by holding the dolby button its give you an addtional 3 levels of loudness.
He keeps insisting that it is not a loudness button and that it sets the level of loudness by acceleration. i think you must have misread or misunderstood what i said about the button. If you go back and reread the thread i think you will see what im trying to say to sdlucky. sdlucky is telling me that it is not a loudness button but im trying to tell him that it is.
yes i aggree with you that the stock exhaust is silent. i can hear the radio get louder but i notice it more when i reach 55mph. I have had ppl in my car that said they did not hear the radio get louder. The car doesnt really get to loud anyway. 
Now if i had a performance exhaust i probally would not hear the radio get louder.


----------



## Tony GLI (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Gtiminar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtiminar* »_
im trying to tell sdlucky that by holding the dolby button its give you an addtional 3 levels of loudness.
He keeps insisting that it is not a loudness button and that it sets the level of loudness by acceleration. i think you must have misread or misunderstood what i said about the button. If you go back and reread the thread i think you will see what im trying to say to sdlucky. sdlucky is telling me that it is not a loudness button but im trying to tell him that it is.
yes i aggree with you that the stock exhaust is silent. i can hear the radio get louder but i notice it more when i reach 55mph. I have had ppl in my car that said they did not hear the radio get louder. The car doesnt really get to loud anyway. 
Now if i had a performance exhaust i probally would not hear the radio get louder. 

I agree with you about it being essential a "loudness button."
Ok, I actually went into my car and tried this, the "hidden" button. It does make it louder, but at any speed and noticed no change regardless of my speed.
Heres the kicker, it's not just with monsoon systems. My 02 GLS doesn't have a monsoon system like my 03 GLI does. But my 03 GLI has an aftermarket deck in it now. My 02 GLS has a regular double din radio with the hidden button.
Tony


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (Tony GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tony GLI* »_
I agree with you about it being essential a "loudness button."
Ok, I actually went into my car and tried this, the "hidden" button. It does make it louder, but at any speed and noticed no change regardless of my speed.
Heres the kicker, it's not just with monsoon systems. My 02 GLS doesn't have a monsoon system like my 03 GLI does. But my 03 GLI has an aftermarket deck in it now. My 02 GLS has a regular double din radio with the hidden button.
Tony

im glad that you tried it. It doesnt really do to much but it is a nice little overall loudness button. i will take any extra power to my radio i can get with out distortion. Was yours set at 2? Did you then set it to 3?
Now as far as the radio getting louder when you accelerate. i can barely hear it get louder myself. If i keep the radio on a low level as if i was talking to someone in my car but still wanted to hear the radio ( not to quiet but not loud) the only time i can hear it get louder is from a stand still then when i reach speeds of about 55mph or more i notice it does get a little louder but not very noticeable. 
Its not really a extreme feature. Its just loud enough to hear the radio over the stock exhaust when reaching highway speeds with out taking my hands off the steering wheel while im merging on the highway useing turn signals and checking my blind spot.
On my Dads 26ft bow rider Wellman boat he has a crappy Jensen radio with 6 speakers. The instruction bookets says something about the radio getting louder when the boat hits faster speeds. I have never noticed it. I actually tried severl times from stop to full throttle to see if i could hear the radio get louder but i could never tell the difference since the boat, waves, water, and enviroment exceed the sound of the radio. I'm pretty sure with all radios that get louder as you increase speed its not much of a increase in volume.


----------



## dime242 (Jan 23, 2008)

I am almost 100% sure this is the acceleration/volume button. Its in three settings 1,2,3. My volume gets louder at exactly 40mph and then again at 60. Its set at 3. When its set at 1, its barely noticable. As far as it making it louder when the car's shut off, ill have to give it a shot. Ive never tried that.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (dime242)*

no it does not adjust the acceleration volume control
You are guessing not 100% sure.
You have no control of the auto volume when the car accelerates.
It is so minimal that most ppl cant even hear there radio get louder as they accelerate.
this hidden boost button works when the car is shut off. 
you can hear the difference from 1,2,3. when your not even driving. It permanetly stays on that setting untill you manual switch it.


----------



## dime242 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Gtiminar)*

Then is the speed sensitive volume always set? I am 100% sure that the volume does change at 40mph and again at 60.


_Modified by dime242 at 4:47 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## dime242 (Jan 23, 2008)

explained here. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=678697
and here.

_Quote, originally posted by *Vega909* »_if you hold the dolby button on the monsoon you will get a menu to adjust the speed controlled volume, the radio gets louder the faster you drive and quiter when your stopped, its weird when you get on it from a light and all of a suddeen your quiet radio is blaring at you but you can control the amount of volume 


Re: List MK4 Easter Eggs here! (SETuseer) « » 1:30 AM 1-22-2003 

Let me list one or two things I found.
# With sunroof is pinch protected and by pressing the roof control nob forward, you can close them incrementally
# Double din monsoon system comes with Speed Volume Control. Which compensates sound quality by increasing volume when the car is accelerating. Hold down dolby button until you hear "Beep" and you will see the reading "SVC #" Highest setting, more sensitive the system will react.

this is what shows up when i press the dolby button. 








if its for the "boost" why does it say SPEED?
_Modified by dime242 at 5:20 PM 1-10-2009_


_Modified by dime242 at 6:46 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (dime242)*

then why does the radio get louder when the car is shut off. 1 low, 2 med. and 3, the radio has more bass, mids, and highs. 

because its a loudness button.
i heard no difference when accelerating when the dolby button was set on 1,2,3. On alll levels the radio had the same increase while acceleration


----------



## dime242 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Gtiminar)*

I heard absolutly no "loudness" when i tried this while the car was off. And I can deff. hear the volume get louder at higher speeds. Were both having opposite effects.


----------



## sdlucky7 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (dime242)*

So it seems that there is differing results for people... I can only say what I have experienced in my car, and it affects the speed volume adjustment. 
It is mentioned in my car's manual and below is quoted directly form the manual:
From 2004 Jetta Owners Literature, Book 3.5 (Sound System/ Monsoon) page 5...
"Speed Volume COntrol (SVC)
The Speed Volume Control automatically adjusts the volume in accordance with road speed.
* Press the Dolby button
You'll hear a signal tone, and "Set UP Speed Dep Vol" will appear in the display. 
The volume level is represented by a number value in the display. "0" means tha the function is turned off.
Turn the knob to adjust the volume.
* Press the dolby button again for longer than 3 seconds to confirm the settings you've just made.
You'll hear a signal tone. The unit is now in the normal operating mode and your changes are stored.
Notes:
* If the custom turn-on volume that you stored is louder than the turn-off volume level, the unit will use the turn-off volume the next time it's turned on."


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re:*

ok so i don't have a monsoon (it doesn't say monsoon anywhere, just volkswagen) and the "hidden button" doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (dime242)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dime242* »_explained here. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=678697
and here.

Re: List MK4 Easter Eggs here! (SETuseer) « » 1:30 AM 1-22-2003 

Let me list one or two things I found.
# With sunroof is pinch protected and by pressing the roof control nob forward, you can close them incrementally
# Double din monsoon system comes with Speed Volume Control. Which compensates sound quality by increasing volume when the car is accelerating. Hold down dolby button until you hear "Beep" and you will see the reading "SVC #" Highest setting, more sensitive the system will react.

this is what shows up when i press the dolby button. 








if its for the "boost" why does it say SPEED?
_Modified by dime242 at 5:20 PM 1-10-2009_

_Modified by dime242 at 6:46 PM 1-10-2009_

While my car is turned off,
When i set mine to level 3 my radio has more bass and overall better sound. When i set it to 1 my radio sound like crap.
It is permanetly set this way.
When i accerate 0-60 i hear no difference between 1-3 settings.
No matter what setting i have it on 1-3. I can barely hear the radio getting louder. When i hit 60 mph i notice the radio getts slightly louder. i would say by only 1 knotch louder
i tried this on speed dep vol 1 and vol 3 i heard absolutly no difference during acceleration.


----------



## Colb.45 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: (Gtiminar)*

wow im sorry but did you read your manual jesus christ and the Picture says it all....







okay we get what your trying to argue but thats not what the button is


----------



## Colb.45 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: (Colb.45)*

Alright i went to my cousin today, owns a v-dub dealership, he said depends on the model it will do different things, for my 04 GLI/VR6 it increases the loudness (hi,mid,low range) and it also increases the amount of volume for speed, so faster= louder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

who gives a ****? stock radios blow anyways.


----------



## Colb.45 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*

for people who dont have heaps of money sitting around to blow it on a new deck


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re:*

VW stock radios actually don't blow... sorry.


----------



## Colb.45 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Re: (d1rty2.0)*

once you do a little tuning with them they are pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slipknot14469 (Jul 10, 2006)

IB4TL... its a Speed Volume Control option. Many other people have already stated this. Read your manual, it clearly states it in there. I myself can hear the volume change dependant on the speed and acceleration so it is there weather anyone says it or not.There is no reason for this thread to continue. 
Once again like others keep saying
IT IS NOT A "HIDDEN" MONSOON BOOST BUTTON.
/rant : D


----------



## Colb.45 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: (slipknot14469)*

I agree 100% with you, i notice the sound does change over a larger range, now, but when i fiddle with it when i have the car off there is a difference in (lo,mid,his) and yes i have read the manual, 
might be just me loosing my mind


----------



## ejackson_5 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Colb.45)*

I just turn mine up to 11...


----------



## Colb.45 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: (ejackson_5)*

..11 is that even possible?? i thought it was max 3?


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Colb.45)*

thank you sir


----------



## Colb.45 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: (abe1.8t)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (Colb.45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colb.45* »_Alright i went to my cousin today, owns a v-dub dealership, he said depends on the model it will do different things, for my 04 GLI/VR6 it increases the loudness (hi,mid,low range) and it also increases the amount of volume for speed, so faster= louder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i told you so!!!! What ever the manual says right?
GG


----------



## Raysin86 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (kylem)*

Odd, it clearly stated it in both my Jetta's manual and my passat's manual. I wonder if it is different due to Canada US differences?


----------

